# ASRock



## Schwachkopf (Dec 17, 2017)

I've been using 3 CPU threads to mine XMR using Claymore Miner and i'm only getting 210.0 H/s which is really bad according to the calculators, i'm thinking of buying equipments for mining faster, i stumbled upon this company called ASRock, they mostly sell computer hardwares for gaming but they also sell a motherboard exclusive for bitcoin mining that supports 13 graphic cards and people are selling this product on Amazon for around $340.00

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/H110 Pro BTC+/index.asp

What do you think? Is it trustworthy? Is it worth it?


----------



## Paralethal (Dec 17, 2017)

I have an AsRock X99X Killer/3.1 based PC. It's just as good as anything else.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 17, 2017)

ASRock is a fine brand, I don't know anything about this specific hardware. They seem to target budget gamers, and their motherboards show up in recommended budget spec sheets all the time.


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 17, 2017)

Motherboards are probably the least important choice in your computer after the case. Cheap motherboards work just as well as expensive ones and the only major difference between any two motherboards is what you can plug into it. ASRock specializes in cheapo stuff, but since they're motherboards that's not really a problem.

I'd look into other options first before paying hundred of dollars for a motherboard with a dozen PCIe 1x slots on it though. PCIe lanes are flexible and you might be able to save money by buying a regular motherboard and a couple splitters such as this thing instead of a specialty board with a specialty price. For that though you would have to look around for the right one, because you're gonna be buying things like that from shady Chinese dealers that are a lot less reputable than ASRock is.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 17, 2017)

XMR is monero, right? Isn't that the cpu-focused coin...?


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 19, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> XMR is monero, right? Isn't that the cpu-focused coin...?


Yes, but since my CPU is weak and can't mine fast, i wanted a good miner to mine bitcoins at the most profitable way.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 19, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> Yes, but since my CPU is weak and can't mine fast, i wanted a good miner to mine bitcoins at the most profitable way.


So why not buy a beast cpu instead of a giant mobo, a giant case to hold it, and _thirteen_ graphics cards?


----------

